
The Rise of “Bulletproof” Residential Networks - thecybernerd
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/08/the-rise-of-bulletproof-residential-networks/
======
vallismortis
I've been seeing some traffic like this recently as well. We've been getting a
lot of traffic this year from addresses that were marked as DoD and Redhat as
recently as 1 year ago. It is like a new form of domain name squatting, but
using stale ARIN records instead of DNS. Of course, neither CloudFlare nor
Google Analytics alerts anyone to this problem, and they just let it pass as
if it is normal traffic. I only discovered this after having to ditch Google
Analytics and develop an application level firewall to satisfy GDPR
requirements.

